# Texture sprayer



## Martinhvacr (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello guys. Simple question, Does anyone know of a Texture sprayer that does both drywall mud and a "masonry coating" for like Block walls. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

You're looking at big bucks for a rig that will spray heavy particle materials and do drywall textures. Depending on your price range, material type, and volume you're spraying. You might be able to use a standard drywall hopper and compressor? Or something much larger.... http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/contractor/texspray-htx-2030.html these beasts are in the 7k price range


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

The graco 2000ex sprays some coatings you're talking about. Ask your sherwin Williams store about price. Its way less than listed...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Magic said:


> The graco 2000ex sprays some coatings you're talking about. Ask your sherwin Williams store about price. Its way less than listed...


The Graco GTX2000ex is a really nice sprayer, or a Apla Tech T-Series is even cheaper yet. Both are nice sprayers, and aren't as heavy as some of the bigger piston pumps. I think my old Speeflo Hydra IV weighs in around 350#, it's a heavy beast.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Before anyone spends their hard earned cash on an Alpha or Graco 2000ex they should shop around because most states have places that will build you a better system for less money. It ain't rocket science to build a simple system like the sprayer mentioned above.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Magic said:


> Before anyone spends their hard earned cash on an Alpha or Graco 2000ex they should shop around because most states have places that will build you a better system for less money. It ain't rocket science to build a simple system like the sprayer mentioned above.


If a guys trying to do it on the cheap the best way is to just buy a used one, and be done with it. When I had my GTX2000 I found it on craigslist for $250, and it had barely been used. There's not much to go wrong on a diaphragm pump like they use. Mine was the one with the compressor for that price not the GTX2000ex.


----------



## wallman (Mar 14, 2011)

Martinhvacr said:


> Hello guys. Simple question, Does anyone know of a Texture sprayer that does both drywall mud and a "masonry coating" for like Block walls. Thanks so much in advance.


Pressurized Texnology has the best potable for spraying stuff like that
Go to texturespraymachine.com
It's what I used hands down the best & sprays the best knockdown patch too


----------

